# Eheim Substrat Pro vs. BioHome



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

No one had any experience with BioHome? No body?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have not used BioHome,but have some substrat pro that is several year's old still working ,no break down.
Every few month's,,I remove some from my filter and replace it with some that I have cleaned.
This is used mostly in tank's holding large pleco's (no plant's).
In planted tank's,,I just use foam that becomes biological media as it collect's what the bacteria feed's on.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

I use biomax, I don't have any stores around me that sell biohome
Though I know this guy uses biohome ultra
http://m.youtube.com/#/user/pondguru?desktop_uri=/user/pondguru


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

roadmaster said:


> Have not used BioHome,but have some substrat pro that is several year's old still working ,no break down.
> Every few month's,,I remove some from my filter and replace it with some that I have cleaned.
> This is used mostly in tank's holding large pleco's (no plant's).
> In planted tank's,,I just use foam that becomes biological media as it collect's what the bacteria feed's on.


It seems there is no need to use substrat pro or BioHome for planted tank because a planted tank doesn't have a huge bioload like the one such as a pleco's tank?


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

^ I have a planted goldfish tank, a decent sized bioload.


----------

